# Should i sell or keep my camera?



## Charlie Goodkat (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey whats up?

I've been into photography for a few years using a 35mm film camera that is older than I am. I've started saving up for a new DSLR, but I just inherited my fathers Nikon D50. Should I sell it while it still has value and put me over the top for a Nikon D90 and a stock lens? Or should i keep it get comfortable with the DSLR and then buy a new camera later.

Also if I do sell is Nikon D90 best buy for the money? CNET says so but you never know.


Charlie


----------



## usayit (Mar 30, 2009)

Just my opinion.
* You are saving (good) so I am guessing that the D90 is a significant purchase.
* D50 was inherited (free). 
* D50 isn't worth that much now a days.
* Digital is a new world for you.  
* D50 + a good set of lenses is going to get you a lot farther than a D90 + kit lens.

I say stick with the D50 and get a feel for an updated camera with a digital sensor.  You'll know naturally when it is time to upgrade.


----------



## Overread (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree - getting some really good glass will make far more difference to what you can achive with the camera than just a better body with poorer glass (since the lens defines the light that enters the recording box (camera) the better the light the better the image that can be made)


----------



## Overread (Mar 30, 2009)

errr why?


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 30, 2009)

Because that guy knows nothing. 

Yes, you may as well invest in lenses now. Then, when you are more adept, you can purchase a higher - and I mean at least D300 standard; it would be a waste to go lower - Nikon model.

I'd suggest a good lens, of course. I'm not sure about Nikkor lenses, as a Canon guy, but the Nikkor equivalent of a L series lens can't go wrong.


----------



## Charlie Goodkat (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks to everyone  this helps alot i'll keep my D50 and upgrade to something a little more pro when i can afford it. 

for when i do upgrade is Nikon the way to go. I definately prefer shooting sporting events (sailing mostly) and i hear that the Canon 1D Mark III is the best thing for that sort of stuff, as it has one of the highest frame rates and also is very well weather sealed. 

If i buy third party lenses is there any chance that they can be used on both Nikon and Canon should i decide to purchase a Canon later on?

Thanks again!

Charlie


----------



## usayit (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope.  Nikon and canon lenses are not interchangeable.

For most people the 1d MarkIII is overkill and the $$$ is best served for high quality lenses.  The 1dMarkII, which is what I shoot with, will work wonderfully as well... that is if you don't get hung up on the technological rate race/keeping up with the joneses mentality.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2009)

usayit said:


> Nope.  Nikon and canon lenses are not interchangeable.
> 
> For most people the 1d MarkIII is overkill and the $$$ is best served for high quality lenses.  The 1dMarkII, which is what I shoot with, will work wonderfully as well... that is if you don't get hung up on the technological rate race/keeping up with the joneses mentality.



You using the 1D MII or the 1D MIIn?


----------



## usayit (Mar 31, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You using the 1D MII or the 1D MIIn?



1d Mark II (pre-N).


----------

